# Fear is the mind-killer - What are you afraid of?



## candygodiva (Jun 11, 2006)

A great man once said, "The only thing we have to fear is fear itself." I tend to agree
Fear is irrational in most cases. Yet, I believe that it's what holds most of us back from truely living life to the fullest, which is sad.
I was inspired today by a thread elsewhere, to respond to the question, "What scares you?"
The phrase, "Fear is the mind-killer", just popped into my dreamy head, and I was moved to search out where it originated from.
I have a horrid memory at times, and sometimes when things pop out of, "The Old Vault", it surprizes the hell out of me.
So, I looked it up, and came up with this.

It's a passage from a book I dearly love, that I really needed in my life at the moment.
Fear has been holding me back for too long. It's time to take that leap and see where the wind blows me. *sigh*

Here is the quote:

The Bene Gesserit Littainy against Fear.
Pg 19 of Dune by Frank Herbert

I must not fear.
Fear is the mind-killer.
Fear is the little-death that brings total obliteration.
I will face my fear.
I will permit it to pass over me and through me.
And when it has gone past I will turn the inner eye to see its path.
Where the fear has gone there will be nothing.
Only I will remain.

In answer to the question, "What scares you?", my answers were these:

I have felt fear over the years. I've had plenty of fears.
1. A fear of pain, I faced it, suffered through it, and came out stronger for the experience.
2. A fear of death, I died, and then I woke up.
3. A fear of loss, at one point in this lifetime, I lost everything I ever loved, ever cherrished, and here I am, making the most out of the life that was granted to me. This goes right back to that fear of pain thing. It applies to loss as well.
4. A fear of being alone, I've been alone, not to great lengths, as I am one of those people who, "depends on the kindness of strangers." I don't like to be left alone for long. I always have to have an audience if you will, or at least someone to pay attention to myself.
5. A fear of the future, who knows what's around the bend. There be monsters. I just have to stay strong, stay focused, and follow my heart. My path will reveal itself to me in time.

Yeah, I'm a bit dramatic ... but that's just me dammit.
So what scares you? What are you afraid of? What in this world holds you back from what you truely desire?
Give it to me people. It's time to face those fears.


----------



## Jes (Jun 11, 2006)

boys. totally.


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 11, 2006)

Jes said:


> boys. totally.



I've been afraid of a few of those in my day. oh ho ho ...
Totally *not* an irrational fear in IMHO.
But, since we're supposed to face our fears, I've opted to face this particular one as often as possible. :eat2:


----------



## Tina (Jun 11, 2006)

You've seen the movie "The Perfect Storm"? That.

Also the deaths of those I love. I'm much less afraid of my own, unless it is to happen on a boat in the middle of the ocean during a huge storm...


----------



## HappyFatChick (Jun 11, 2006)

Nothing. Absolutely nothing.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 11, 2006)

I have a small odd phobia. I don't like tunnels that go underwater or submarines. I get a tightness in my chest and feel like I can't breath when I'm in a tunnel. I don't freak or anything but I'm totally conscience of the walls and air when I'm in one. I hated the movies The Poseidon Adventure (the original one), Daylight (I think that's what it was called, with Sylvester Stallone), or any movie or TV show where someone has to fight to get out of the water. Even the end of Miss Congeniality Two left me breathless and anxious. I love to swim but the idea of being trapped under water in a closed in space just gives me the willies. *full body shiver*


----------



## Mini (Jun 11, 2006)

HappyFatChick said:


> Nothing. Absolutely nothing.



Funny, I always pictured Daredevil to look more mannish.


----------



## MissToodles (Jun 11, 2006)

This is a silly one developed around two years ago. I'm afraid to go on an downwards moving escalator. I fear I will trip and fall. I'll often let people go ahead of me because it will take me at least 10 minutes to garner any coordination because of this phobia. I'll avoid the escalator by taking stairs or an elevator.


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 11, 2006)

Tina said:


> You've seen the movie "The Perfect Storm"? That.
> 
> Also the deaths of those I love. I'm much less afraid of my own, unless it is to happen on a boat in the middle of the ocean during a huge storm...




Ooooo...I can relate to this one...yep, the ocean is a fear. Of course get me to a beach and I'll be the first one in the water, belly deep. 

*shivers* I have those floating in the deep dark ocean nightmares on occassion. The one where my ship is smashed to bits by a giant wave, and I'm floating there..alone. Then comes the shark bumping into me from below...unnnhhh! *again with the shivers*


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 11, 2006)

HappyFatChick said:


> Nothing. Absolutely nothing.



That's what I like! 
I'm right behind you on that note. I would have said right beside you, but I still have a few things to work on. :bow:


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 11, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I have a small odd phobia. I don't like tunnels that go underwater or submarines. I get a tightness in my chest and feel like I can't breath when I'm in a tunnel. I don't freak or anything but I'm totally conscience of the walls and air when I'm in one. I hated the movies The Poseidon Adventure (the original one), Daylight (I think that's what it was called, with Sylvester Stallone), or any movie or TV show where someone has to fight to get out of the water. Even the end of Miss Congeniality Two left me breathless and anxious. I love to swim but the idea of being trapped under water in a closed in space just gives me the willies. *full body shiver*




Oh Oh me to ... I don't like tunnels of any kind, underwater or through mountains. I would have a racing heart, and shortness of breath ... I'd grip whatever I'm holding tightly, and then when it gets really bad, I'll shut my eyes and hold my breath. I really don't like being in confined spaces for too long either.
I'll have to put those on my list of fears to conquer. It makes me want to go scuba diving and cave spelunking just to spite it.


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 11, 2006)

Not being happy...


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 11, 2006)

Mini said:


> Funny, I always pictured Daredevil to look more mannish.




HA! Good movie...
Fear related quotes:

"Priest: A man without fear is a man without hope."

"Kingpin: How do you kill a man without fear?
Bullseye: By puttin' the fear in him."


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 11, 2006)

MissToodles said:


> This is a silly one developed around two years ago. I'm afraid to go on an downwards moving escalator. I fear I will trip and fall. I'll often let people go ahead of me because it will take me at least 10 minutes to garner any coordination because of this phobia. I'll avoid the escalator by taking stairs or an elevator.



Oh, I don't blame you Miss Toodles. Falling is never fun, and that first step onto an escalator is a daunting one. *ick*


----------



## Jes (Jun 11, 2006)

Ok, 2 i thought of: strong wind in your face. this started on a train through the alps, I think, and I don't know why...but it freaks me out and makes me anxious (think of it like...the wind in your face as the train pulls in in the subway). 

Other thing is stuff that's deep int he water, or part in and part out of the water. Like a dock. AHHHHH. I don't know why, but I find that UBER creepy. Even in nice clean swimming pools, if I think about it, I don't swim over the drain at the bottom. 

I know, nutty.


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 11, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> Not being happy...



That's a good one Chimpi. 
"In every life we have some trouble
When you worry you make it double
Don't worry, be happy...... " Bobby McFerrin


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 11, 2006)

Jes said:


> Ok, 2 i thought of: strong wind in your face. this started on a train through the alps, I think, and I don't know why...but it freaks me out and makes me anxious (think of it like...the wind in your face as the train pulls in in the subway).
> 
> Other thing is stuff that's deep int he water, or part in and part out of the water. Like a dock. AHHHHH. I don't know why, but I find that UBER creepy. Even in nice clean swimming pools, if I think about it, I don't swim over the drain at the bottom.
> 
> I know, nutty.



Not nutty at all Jes, I'm not fond of drains ... I saw IT! *shivers*
I imagine a strong wind in the face could take your breath away a little anyway. Could it be possible that this was what contributed to your fear?
Air, as any element can create emotions in people. Depending on the form the element takes it can definately cause fear.
All elements can kill or cause change in objects, reason enough to fear all of them on some level, or not.
Change is another fear that I'm dealing with.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 11, 2006)

( btw, Arrhenphobia is the fear of men. )

My Phobias.... 


I fear heights (nightmares about tall buildings and me on top of them.. I never stop and think how I got there in the first place.. and on the roof even..) 
I fear flying. I hate flying. I fly alot, but I still fear it.
I fear wasps/hornets/yellowjackets/bees/bumble bees. Never been stung. I think that's half the problem.
I fear burglary. I'm always checking the locks, the windows, etc.
I fear wild animals.
I fear failure.
I fear that I've left my fly open again.
I fear needles.
I fear the boogeyman (the unknown creature under your bed at night)
I fear lightning. (but I heart thunder)
I used to fear cemetaries. Until I had a son buried there. Cemetaries are now these quiet get away places where its okay to grieve.
I fear not being able to find a bathroom in time.
I fear being asked to fix someone's computer.
I fear smalltalk.
I fear retinal detachment.
I fear watching someone/thingelse die.
I fear accidents.
I fear pain.
I fear having to puke.
I fear the handicapped.
I fear old people.
I fear blood.
I fear not waking up tomorrow.
I fear large crowds of people.
I fear drowning.
I fear having to wait in a long long long long line. (like the DMV)
I fear erectile dysfunction.
I fear a house fire.
I fear going too fast.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 11, 2006)

candygodiva said:


> The Bene Gesserit Littainy against Fear.
> Pg 19 of Dune by Frank Herbert
> 
> I must not fear.
> ...



The Boni Maroni littainy against Fun
National Lampoon's Doon by Ellis Weiner

"I must not have fun. 
Fun is the time-killer. 
Fun is for children, customers, and the help. 
I will forget fun. 
I will take a pass on it. 
And while it is going, I will turn a blind eye toward it.
When fun is gone there will be nothing. 
Only I will remain -- I, and my will to win. 
Damn, I'm good!"


----------



## rainyday (Jun 11, 2006)

At least cacomorphobia wasn't on your list. 

Edited to add: Oops. My comment was supposed to end up under Fuzzy's list.


----------



## Jes (Jun 11, 2006)

candygodiva said:


> Not nutty at all Jes, I'm not fond of drains ... I saw IT! *shivers*
> I imagine a strong wind in the face could take your breath away a little anyway. Could it be possible that this was what contributed to your fear?
> Air, as any element can create emotions in people. Depending on the form the element takes it can definately cause fear.
> All elements can kill or cause change in objects, reason enough to fear all of them on some level, or not.
> Change is another fear that I'm dealing with.




The partially-submerged thing really does unhinge me. I have often thought that if I'd been on the Titanic, even if I'd been in a lifeboat, I would've died of freaked-out-ness to see the ship half in and half out of the water. *shudder* From a distance, not bad, but close up? good god.

The wind thing...I don't know. Never had a problem with it (loved roller coasters, for example), but it's been getting worse. Now I have to turn away from the subway trains, etc. My mother, hearing that my aunt became claustrophobic, is now claustrophobic herself. I think this may be the same--the more I think of it, the more I get sensitive to it, and freaked out.


----------



## jamie (Jun 11, 2006)

A bunch of things...

I am claustrophobic to the point of absolute hysteria.

I am afraid of those haunted house places they set up in the fall. I keep thinking that some freak is going to get hired to work in there and really kill me sometime when I walking through.

I am afraid in movie theaters because it seems to me that some freak could come in and start killing all the people sitting on the aisle seats.

I found out this weekend that I have a fear of thunderstorms. We were kind of trapped in our car in the middle of a bunch of trees and there was quarter size hail and lightening and high wind and I was a little skeered.

I am petrified to fly and can't work up the courage to give it a go.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 11, 2006)

rainyday said:


> At least cacomorphobia wasn't on your list.
> 
> Edited to add: Oops. My comment was supposed to end up under Fuzzy's list.



*laugh* Yes, that is a good thing! :bow:


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 11, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> ( btw, Arrhenphobia is the fear of men. )
> 
> My Phobias....
> 
> ...




I didn't see a fear of hugs there, so I don't assume you'd be afraid of some BigSoftCandyHUGS. Anyone who's afraid of so much, definately needs a hug.
 *~HUGS~*


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Jun 11, 2006)

I fear not being in control in situations where I might need special accommodations due to my size.

I fear breaking chairs (it's happened before) or other furniture because it is not sturdy enough to hold me up.


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 11, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> The Boni Maroni littainy against Fun
> National Lampoon's Doon by Ellis Weiner
> 
> "I must not have fun.
> ...



Oh I loved that Jack! :wubu: 
Thanky so much, I'll keep my fun though.
:kiss2:


----------



## JustPlainJim (Jun 11, 2006)

I have a strong disliking of spiders, but I can choke it back and shoo them away and out the door... sometimes... other times, I have to find my shoes and go on a spider-whackin' spree! 

I'm afraid of needles. We had a box at work of little ones for the glue bottles. Not enough to even come clost to piercing the skin, but I popped open the box of them at work and about passed out... Swooned a bit when I had to get a tetanus shot. ... I don't hate the feeling or anything, it's just the sight. 

May not be a fear, but I've got this terrible... well... fear... that I'm going to end up sad and alone. it's made me kinda klingy. >_>


----------



## Ash (Jun 11, 2006)

I'm afraid of:

Birds (weird and possibly irrational, but a fear just the same)
the Ocean
Driving through the country at night, only because I'm terrified that I'm going to hit a deer.


Hmm...that's all I have for now, but I'm sure there's more.


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 11, 2006)

rainyday said:


> At least cacomorphobia wasn't on your list.
> 
> Edited to add: Oops. My comment was supposed to end up under Fuzzy's list.



Hehe..I had to look that one up.
cacomorphobia:
An irrational fear of fat people.

Nope, that's not one of mine either.


----------



## Jes (Jun 11, 2006)

ooh! that thunderstorm/hail thing in the car in the woods story sounds absolutely like i would LOVE it! With someone else. I think it'd be all sex-ah and romantic. Mmmmrrrrrrr! Especially since no one else could see you.


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 11, 2006)

Jes said:


> The partially-submerged thing really does unhinge me. I have often thought that if I'd been on the Titanic, even if I'd been in a lifeboat, I would've died of freaked-out-ness to see the ship half in and half out of the water. *shudder* From a distance, not bad, but close up? good god.
> 
> The wind thing...I don't know. Never had a problem with it (loved roller coasters, for example), but it's been getting worse. Now I have to turn away from the subway trains, etc. My mother, hearing that my aunt became claustrophobic, is now claustrophobic herself. I think this may be the same--the more I think of it, the more I get sensitive to it, and freaked out.




Oh yeah, the movie Titanic kind of painted a fairly decent picture of what it could have been like.
I'd probably have attempted to get off, but I'd more than likely have been in the lowest class, soooo, I'd have just grabbed a bottle and a boy who wasn't too broken up over dying, and forget the world for a while. I think I'd deal with it..but then, maybe I would freak out. Who knows.
Some fears are contagious, and worsen over time. Tommy, my partner, he's very germaphobic, and has passed on some of those irrational fears on to me. I can't go into a hotel room without having to fight my fears of those creepy little microscopic critters that crawl all over every surface. I freak out when I get home from any grocery store to, and wash my hands as quickly as I can. I also horrify myself when I find my fingers in my mouth and I can't remember where they'd been last. lol...it's silly.


----------



## Jes (Jun 11, 2006)

candygodiva said:


> Oh yeah, the movie Titanic kind of painted a fairly decent picture of what it could have been like.
> I'd probably have attempted to get off, but I'd more than likely have been in the lowest class, soooo, I'd have just grabbed a bottle and a boy who wasn't too broken up over dying, and forget the world for a while. I think I'd deal with it..but then, maybe I would freak out. Who knows.
> Some fears are contagious, and worsen over time. Tommy, my partner, he's very germaphobic, and has passed on some of those irrational fears on to me. I can't go into a hotel room without having to fight my fears of those creepy little microscopic critters that crawl all over every surface. I freak out when I get home from any grocery store to, and wash my hands as quickly as I can. I also horrify myself when I find my fingers in my mouth and I can't remember where they'd been last. lol...it's silly.


as a woman on the boat, your chances would've been prettty damned good, so don't worry. retroactively. 
whenever i go into a hotel room (and that's a lot--I'm a cheap hooker), I take the spread off the bed immediately. aghh! Other than that, i'm not a germaphobe.


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 12, 2006)

jamie said:


> A bunch of things...
> 
> I am claustrophobic to the point of absolute hysteria.
> 
> ...



Wow, that haunted house thing could be in a movie plot. I got a little shudder up my back when I read it. And the movie theater scene... I feel you there. I like to sit a few seats in the inside of a row near the bottom, near an exit if I can manage it.
I'm silghtly claustrophobic to. I love thunderstorms, but to be out in one, and hail striking the car...ugh, no thanks.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 12, 2006)

You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.

Argh! Help! I can't Rep CandyGodiva!

(I fear that I can't give out enough rep.)


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 12, 2006)

EbonySSBBW said:


> I fear not being in control in situations where I might need special accommodations due to my size.
> 
> I fear breaking chairs (it's happened before) or other furniture because it is not sturdy enough to hold me up.



Oh, I'm right there with you. I recently took a trip to Va, and the flight there was great, except for the smoke billowing out of the engine my window was over looking just as we were revving up for the taxi, and the walk around the Memphis airport was murder. Then when I got to Richmond the walk to where my friends was just about killed me. On the way home, I made sure I'd he assisted. Live and learn...
I also fear breaking chairs. I've had some pretty bad experiences there to. I've got a horrible habit of just plopping my big butt down somewhere. I'll break chairs, and beds if I'm not careful. But when I'm out in public, or visiting people, I'm extra careful.


----------



## BBWMoon (Jun 12, 2006)

1. I fear of looking people in the eyes *when I'm angry at them*. (because I feel inadequate, and if I look at them, they'll know I am, and I'll concede... so I automatically avoid eye contact.)
__________________________________
(Fat Fears)
2. Broadway Theatre Seats.
3. Booths with attached Tables.
4. Single Airplane Seats. 
__________________________________
(Common Fears)
5. Falling Spiders
6. Snakes
__________________________________
7. Diabetes


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 12, 2006)

JustPlainJim said:


> I have a strong disliking of spiders, but I can choke it back and shoo them away and out the door... sometimes... other times, I have to find my shoes and go on a spider-whackin' spree!
> 
> I'm afraid of needles. We had a box at work of little ones for the glue bottles. Not enough to even come clost to piercing the skin, but I popped open the box of them at work and about passed out... Swooned a bit when I had to get a tetanus shot. ... I don't hate the feeling or anything, it's just the sight.
> 
> May not be a fear, but I've got this terrible... well... fear... that I'm going to end up sad and alone. it's made me kinda klingy. >_>



Spiders didn't bother me when I was younger. I wasn't afraid of anything then. Now when I see one, I'll gasp, but I deal with them as needed.
I don't mind needles in a doctors office, and I've actually been temporarily pierced, but I've had nightmares where I had needles covering me, like in Saw 2 where the girl went into a pit of needles to find something, I forget what. But it's a horrible feeling in a dream, and a very eerie fear. *shivers*
I can be klingy to. I fear being alone and sad as well. I'm dealing with my codependence issue right now, and I'm scared sh*tless.
**~HUGS~**
:kiss2:


----------



## Tina (Jun 12, 2006)

candygodiva said:


> Ooooo...I can relate to this one...yep, the ocean is a fear. Of course get me to a beach and I'll be the first one in the water, belly deep.



Yep, same here. I used to body surf when I was younger, and might today, too, if the water wasn't so danged cold. Was tumbled like a stone by the waves, and went back for more. I don't fear the shore; I fear being way out in the middle -- no land on any side -- and being in a killer storm. No thanks!



> *shivers* I have those floating in the deep dark ocean nightmares on occassion. The one where my ship is smashed to bits by a giant wave, and I'm floating there..alone. Then comes the shark bumping into me from below...unnnhhh! *again with the shivers*



Yeah, those guys are no fun. One of the teachers at a local college here was eaten by a couple of them when she was surfing, as she did daily before class, at one of the nearby beaches. Poor woman.


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 12, 2006)

Ashley said:


> I'm afraid of:
> 
> Birds (weird and possibly irrational, but a fear just the same)
> the Ocean
> ...



Driving at night is very spooky. I'm not so afraid of hitting something as I'm afraid of not seeing the road well enough, or going around curves, or uphill.
Birds kind of creep me out to. I don't like the way they look at me.


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 12, 2006)

Jes said:


> as a woman on the boat, your chances would've been prettty damned good, so don't worry. retroactively.
> whenever i go into a hotel room (and that's a lot--I'm a cheap hooker), I take the spread off the bed immediately. aghh! Other than that, i'm not a germaphobe.



*giggles* I don't always take off the spread. I guess, even though there's a slight discomfort there, I like to live dangerously. I'll take it off eventually.
I'd hope my chances on a boat would be good. I've always had a thing for sailors. Well ... I haven't met a man I didn't like yet, and I'm one helluva flirt, so yah, I'd probably have a fighting chance.


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 12, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> (I fear that I can't give out enough rep.)



Awww sweetness ... :kiss2: 
**~HUGS~** More BigSoftCandyHugs for you!


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 12, 2006)

BBWMoon said:


> 1. I fear of looking people in the eyes *when I'm angry at them*. (because I feel inadequate, and if I look at them, they'll know I am, and I'll concede... so I automatically avoid eye contact.)
> __________________________________
> (Fat Fears)
> 2. Broadway Theatre Seats.
> ...



I used to have a problem with eye contact. I still find myself looking down at times, or over compensating with giggles, and goofiness, but for the most part, I can control it depending on the company. If I look down in an argument, I know I'm beat, so I might as well walk away. *sigh*
Ugh, airplane seats are not fat-friendly, somewhat managable, but not fat-friendly.
Never been to Broadway, maybe someday.
I hate booths, unless the tables move, and I can make room for my belly. The table will creep forward during the meal, but it's fun sometimes that way. I prefer a table if the booths aren't accommodating.
Falling...I should just jump out of an airplane already and get it over with.
Spiders ick!
Snakes...I had a mean spirited little bastard of a Burmese Python, name Damien. He had a bad case of mites I couldn't get rid of, and an upper-respiratory infection. He wheezed alot, and that kind of weirded me out over time. My ex and I thought it would be cool to have a pet snake. I was stuck feeding him and caring for him as my husband realized he had a fear of snakes after all. I just couldn't do anything for his illnesses, so I traded him for a 3 foot iguana named Kamakazi Ozzy. He had a deathwish.
I don't fear snakes, but they kind of give me the creeps now. Again...Ick!


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 12, 2006)

Tina said:


> Yep, same here. I used to body surf when I was younger, and might today, too, if the water wasn't so danged cold. Was tumbled like a stone by the waves, and went back for more. I don't fear the shore; I fear being way out in the middle -- no land on any side -- and being in a killer storm. No thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, those guys are no fun. One of the teachers at a local college here was eaten by a couple of them when she was surfing, as she did daily before class, at one of the nearby beaches. Poor woman.




Ahhh that sounds cool to me. I'm hoping to go to the beach this summer if all goes well in my world. I don't even mind sand in my crack. Deep water...NOT! Unless I'm deep sea fishing. ... haha ... Yep, close enough to see the shore. Once I get out of the head that is...YURP! Sharks are seriously no fun. I wouldn't mind meeting one under controlled circumstances. I'll just keep my fingers out of it's mouth.


----------



## Tina (Jun 12, 2006)

Yeah, they truly are amazing creatures, but no thanks.  I'd much prefer to swim with a dolphin. I love killer whales, too -- oh, any kind of whale, really.

Fears can be so limiting, but the irrational ones are just the little kid in us, and shouldn't be given life. I was on a quest, and still am to a more relaxed degree, to conquer my fears. I've conquered a few and when I butt heads with a new one, or an older one that re-occurs to me, it makes me sit up, take notice, and think about how I can go about beating it down. I may take a cruise one day, in order to put this one to rest.


----------



## CFHDIMEBAG36 (Jun 12, 2006)

I actually have major fears, and compulsions. Since there isnt a separate thread for both, I'll kill 2 birds with one stone. Well lets start with fears

*Fears*
Clowns
Heights
Needles
Being alone forever
Germs (I carry wetnaps with disinfectant in it with me incase I need to clean my hands after touching someone)
Death
Funerals and Cemetaries
Blood
Aids (I get tested every 6 months)
Tuberculosis
Hookers
Pimps
Fran Dresser
The Bee Gees
Drunk people
The weird guy who follows you around when your in the porn shop. I flipped out on one dude who kept stalking me in there once. He was friggin nuts
Microwaves (cancer) and because I had one spark out and catch fire when I was standing near it when I was a kid.
Lots of sodium
Bacon that you can leave on a counter and cook whenever you want in a microwave. Its a theory of mine that the reason why there is so much cancer going around these days is because the preservatives in foods. So I buy my foods that are natural and organic. They are more expensive but waaaay worth it.

Cancer, itself. Thats the biggest fear. Many men in my family has/had it so yeah

*Compulsions*
I can't get into wet showers. I have to be the first one in the shower or the shower has to be dry at least.

I have my own towel with my name on it and no one else can use it
I have my own wash cloth which again no one else can use
I have my own bar of soap which again only I can use and no one else can
All my cd's have to be in alphbetical order
All my movies have to be in alphabetical order
I have to lock my car doors 3 or 4 times before I can walk away. Same thing with my house lock or a sleep timer or when setting an alarm.

I cannot and I mean absolutely cannot hold paper, usually just printer paper right after I just washed my hands.

I had one time taken all the things on my dresser and desk and moved them around and/or laid them down and tried to walk away and I could not do it. I can't leave a room without having all my things in the usual spot or certain place.

The things on my dinner plate for example cannot be touching one another. It kind of sucks cause I can't really remember the last time I had a hot meal, most of my food is cold or luke warm at best. And I can't/won't use the the microwave cause (look at the fear list)

All my bills, like dollar bills have to be in order from least amount to highest and having the face of the presidents right side up and no creases or bent corners on them.

Well thats about it. I think I got them all, if I missed some, its probably cause its not a big problem. You may be asking yourself is there medication so I dont have to deal with all of that or some type of therapy? Yes there is but when my doctor asked me if any of this messes with my schedule or makes me late for work, school, or appointments. I said no, so he said there is no real reason to go through with medicines or therapy. But yeah I'm pretty messed up.


----------



## Emma (Jun 12, 2006)

Ok here goes:

I'm scared of:

The dark
Sleeping on my own
Zombies
Bees and wasps
Going outside on my own
Going into a shop on my own
Mentally handicapped people (really bad, when I see one I freeze and can't move)
Heart attacks
Trees
Statues
Dummies
Those heads used for hairdressing
Clowns
Eating out alone
Having music on while I'm in the shower
The microwave beeping twice
Not praying coz something bad will happen
Supermarkets
Big crowds
The tide
Waves
The beach
Large areas of water (not including swimming pools) 
Quicksand


and I think that's all. lol

Compulsions (thought I'd copy the guy above)

I have to use a certain glass and if i'm forced to use a different one I have to hold it in a certain place or it will make me ill
Milk and meat have to have been bought that day for me to eat them.
I have to open the milk myself
I have to sit in a certain place in class or at my friends house or else I'll be so uncomfotable and anxious that I can't concentrate on anything.
I have to catch the microwave before the second beep or something bad will happen. 

I can't be bothered writing anymore right now


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 12, 2006)

I don't have a lot of fears, but there are a couple things that I just can seem to get past.

From November through April (sometimes May) I'm afraid of falling on the ice and really hurting myself. 

I'm afraid of failing at certain things, and it affects me a couple different ways: I might decide to not try, or I might get really defensive if someone questions my decisions concerning a project.

Swimming in large bodies of water. Lake Superior is pretty intimidating; I gues it's because I didn't learn to swim until I was a freshman in high school.

One compulsion: I have to make sure all unnecessary things are turned off or unplugged before I leave the house to go anywhere. I think I'm a little afraid of the house burning down.

I'm afraid of certain wild animals: wolves, big cats, that kind of thing.


----------



## CFHDIMEBAG36 (Jun 12, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> Ok here goes:
> 
> I'm scared of:
> 
> ...



Yeah those microwaves get to ya. I know how it is. I can't even use one!! haha. No big deal


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jun 12, 2006)

I've carried the Bene Gesserit Litany around in my wallet for a long time. I've gotten it out a couple of times too, and chanted right along.
I'm mildly afraid of enclosed spaces - elevator rides aren't so bad, but some public restrooms are just crazy tiny. 
I don't think I could ever go caving, unless it was trails and enough room to stand up and a snack bar at the end. 
Getting stuck for all eternity in a hole in the ground is not my idea of a good time.

Like NancyGirl and some others mentioned - the whole underwater/tunnel thing is worrying. The first time I went through the Channel Tunnel between England and France I was scared stiff.

Excellent thread Ms.Godiva!!


----------



## Jes (Jun 12, 2006)

candygodiva said:


> *giggles* I don't always take off the spread. I guess, even though there's a slight discomfort there, I like to live dangerously. I'll take it off eventually.
> I'd hope my chances on a boat would be good. I've always had a thing for sailors. Well ... I haven't met a man I didn't like yet, and I'm one helluva flirt, so yah, I'd probably have a fighting chance.


No sweet pea--if you were a woman on the boat, your chances of being rescued would've been good. NOT your chances of GETTIN' DOWN!

get your mind outta the bottom of the ocean!


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jun 12, 2006)

What do I fear? Hmmmm...

Well, I watched my Mom die of cancer before my eyes, so the prospect of getting that and being untreatable scares the absolute bejeezus outta me. If it ever happens to me, I'll be doing myself in because I'll never go through what she did.

I've also had bad eyes since first grade, so I guess going blind scares me...I do get regular check ups and everything's fine.

Other than those two items, I'm not scared of anything else.

Okay, I think clowns are creepy but they don't really scare me.


Dennis


----------



## olivefun (Jun 12, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I have a small odd phobia. I don't like tunnels that go underwater or submarines. I get a tightness in my chest and feel like I can't breath when I'm in a tunnel. I don't freak or anything but I'm totally conscience of the walls and air when I'm in one. I hated the movies The Poseidon Adventure (the original one), Daylight (I think that's what it was called, with Sylvester Stallone), or any movie or TV show where someone has to fight to get out of the water. Even the end of Miss Congeniality Two left me breathless and anxious. I love to swim but the idea of being trapped under water in a closed in space just gives me the willies. *full body shiver*




It is a good thing you have a fear that I don't imagine comes up often.

It would be worse if you had a* fear of being around irrational people of authority*.

I am not speaking about anything specific, just a more common situation.

Since I haven't seen any of those movies and I haven't been in a submarine lately, it occurs to me that I may have a similar phobia but haven't tested it, so I may never know.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 12, 2006)

I am afraid of being eaten by a shark <blame it on my cousin who dangeled me at 3 years old out of the tram at Universal studio when we got to the JAWS part>
Fear of dying, not the going to the afterlife, just hate the fact I won't get to be around family and friends. 
Fear of fire, the idea of losing photographs and momentos to fire is scary because they can't be replaced.


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 12, 2006)

Tina said:


> Yeah, they truly are amazing creatures, but no thanks.  I'd much prefer to swim with a dolphin. I love killer whales, too -- oh, any kind of whale, really.
> 
> Fears can be so limiting, but the irrational ones are just the little kid in us, and shouldn't be given life. I was on a quest, and still am to a more relaxed degree, to conquer my fears. I've conquered a few and when I butt heads with a new one, or an older one that re-occurs to me, it makes me sit up, take notice, and think about how I can go about beating it down. I may take a cruise one day, in order to put this one to rest.



Kudos on trying to overcome your fears. It's never an easy task. *sigh*
I love dolphins. I actually swam with a couple when I was a child. It was off the coast of Grande Isle, Louisiana. I was swimming, and they just kind of swam near me...no where near close enough to touch though.
They're beautiful creatures.
Whales, I would love to take a cruise to watch them swim, but I doubt I'd want to swim with them...too big. EEK!


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 12, 2006)

CFHDIMEBAG36 said:


> I actually have major fears, and compulsions. Since there isnt a separate thread for both, I'll kill 2 birds with one stone. Well lets start with fears
> 
> *Fears*
> Clowns
> ...



Both fears, and compulsions are things that sometimes hold us back from things we may have found enjoyable otherwise, so there's no reason not to have included them.
Bless your heart, I guess you are pretty messed up there sugar. It seems like you're very self-aware. That's a good thing, and your fears and compulsions aren't interfering with your quality of life. At least I hope not.
If I had your issues baby, I'd be self-medicating, alot. I have to applaud you for taking it all on with your mind wide open. 
**~HUGS~**


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 12, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> Ok here goes:
> 
> I'm scared of:
> 
> ...



Hey, it was a good idea. Why not?
Oooo I never thought of quicksand, and dummies are definately creepy.

I'm self-medicating at 11:30 in the AM. I can't even remember what my cumpulsions are at the moment. *giggles*


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 12, 2006)

I agree the ventiliquist dummies are scary and I blame Rod Serling and the Twilight Zone for that one. And yes I arrange the bills in my wallet from low to high, just something I always have done. Cancer and heart attacks are scary. Big crowds not so much, not that I am scared of the people but rather the pickpocketer working the crowd.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 12, 2006)

I fear boredom. When life becomes dull, monotonous, predictable and plain. 

I fear illness and immobility.


----------



## rainyday (Jun 12, 2006)

Loved ones dying
Stepping/tripping on one of my cats and hurting them
Growing old and being a burden to younger family members
Slipping and falling in some situations
Losing my sight
Living a long life (stupid as that sounds)
My indoor cats getting outside (because they're escape artists)
My computer being stolen or going belly up
A house fire
Sharks 
Hurting someone while driving
Falling in love again and having that person die too


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 12, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> I don't have a lot of fears, but there are a couple things that I just can seem to get past.
> 
> From November through April (sometimes May) I'm afraid of falling on the ice and really hurting myself.
> 
> ...




There's no reason not to be afraid of falling on ice for goodness sake. If I were to go out on the ice at all, I'd probably have to be dragged.
Also, I've caught myself backing out of certain projects because of a fear of failure myself. I may seem like a pretty confident person at times, but it's an illusion. There are, unfortunately, many moments of doubt in my world. *sigh*
I don't really swim either..just rely on my natural bouyancy, and dogpaddle a bit. lol In a large body of water, if I were to loose my footing and not be able to touch. *shudders*
I don't think I'm afraid of large animals, but again, I wouldn't want to meet one unless it was in a controlled environment.
Checking all the outlets and making sure everything is off before leaving the house is always a good idea. It's better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 12, 2006)

Kimberleigh said:


> I've carried the Bene Gesserit Litany around in my wallet for a long time. I've gotten it out a couple of times too, and chanted right along.
> I'm mildly afraid of enclosed spaces - elevator rides aren't so bad, but some public restrooms are just crazy tiny.
> I don't think I could ever go caving, unless it was trails and enough room to stand up and a snack bar at the end.
> Getting stuck for all eternity in a hole in the ground is not my idea of a good time.
> ...



Thanky thanky :bow: 
I can't take all the credit though. It was a borrowed topic. I just made it my own I suppose. The Benit Gesserit Litany is something I'll be holding close from now on myself. It's very potent. 
The cave spelunking idea was probably a joke. I doubt I could get my fat butt to a location that would allow for such an adventure.
Public restrooms seriously creep me out. I just won't go, unless it's an emergency. It's still a traumatic event though.


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 12, 2006)

Jes said:


> No sweet pea--if you were a woman on the boat, your chances of being rescued would've been good. NOT your chances of GETTIN' DOWN!
> 
> get your mind outta the bottom of the ocean!



*giggles*
Aye Aye Skipper!
:kiss2:


----------



## abluesman (Jun 12, 2006)

I HATE SNAKES !!! Any kind of snake. They make me hurt myself. If I walk up on a snake, me or the snake is going to get hurt. And spiders too. Not so much the small garden variety, but we have black widows and brown recluse spiders here. Very nasty little buggers.

Oh yeah. Also water more than chest deep. I don't swim (I know... I know) and I have this HUGE fear of drowning.


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 12, 2006)

Still a Skye fan said:


> What do I fear? Hmmmm...
> 
> Well, I watched my Mom die of cancer before my eyes, so the prospect of getting that and being untreatable scares the absolute bejeezus outta me. If it ever happens to me, I'll be doing myself in because I'll never go through what she did.
> 
> ...



Oooo **~HUGS~**
The Big C is on my list to. Both my paternal grandmother, and grandfather had breast cancer, and there were cancer issues on my mothers side of the family to, so I've pretty much accepted that that may be a similar fate in my future. I can hope not though and take whatever preventative measures I can.
I'm not sure how I'd feel about going blind. ... Sight issues have never been a problem for me. I suppose if it were to happen all at once I'd be afraid at first, but then I'd learn to cope. That which does not kill us, makes us stronger.


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 12, 2006)

olivefun said:


> It is a good thing you have a fear that I don't imagine comes up often.
> 
> It would be worse if you had a* fear of being around irrational people of authority*.
> 
> ...



Irrational people of authority ... Yep, there's one I never thought of. I may even fear all authority figures to a certain extent.


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 12, 2006)

snuggletiger said:


> I am afraid of being eaten by a shark <blame it on my cousin who dangeled me at 3 years old out of the tram at Universal studio when we got to the JAWS part>
> Fear of dying, not the going to the afterlife, just hate the fact I won't get to be around family and friends.
> Fear of fire, the idea of losing photographs and momentos to fire is scary because they can't be replaced.



Oooo, that sounds like a nasty cousin there.

Losing personal momentos and photographs to fire wouldn't be a pleasant thought to anyone. I don't really share the fear though. Fire yes, but I don't have any material possessions I'd be afraid to lose.


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 12, 2006)

snuggletiger said:


> I agree the ventiliquist dummies are scary and I blame Rod Serling and the Twilight Zone for that one. And yes I arrange the bills in my wallet from low to high, just something I always have done. Cancer and heart attacks are scary. Big crowds not so much, not that I am scared of the people but rather the pickpocketer working the crowd.



I'm probably still a little afraid of crowds. I always keep my money close out in public, and never take my hand off my bag. I keep it snuggled up tight under my arm even.
Heart attacks are definately scarey. Everytime I get a tightness in my chest, or a sharp pain, I'm like...this is it..and then it passes. *sigh* It worries me sometimes, but I've had it checked in the past, and they couldn't figure it out. So, I just try not to think about it. I figure I'll know if it's for real.


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 12, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> I fear boredom. When life becomes dull, monotonous, predictable and plain.
> 
> I fear illness and immobility.



Boredom! Most definately an issue with me. If I get bored, I get figgety. If I get figgety, I get into trouble. I don't want trouble in my life, so yes, I fear boredom as well.
OOooo the immobility thing...yep yep...on the list as well as is a dibilitating illness. I don't think I would want to survive if I couldn't take care of myself. I'd probably get over it though, and just deal, but it's been a motivating fear at least. Unexpected illness or injury is something I'd have no control over, but I truely believe I'd fight immobility to my last breath.


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 12, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Loved ones dying
> Stepping/tripping on one of my cats and hurting them
> Growing old and being a burden to younger family members
> Slipping and falling in some situations
> ...



Yeah, I would be afraid of tripping or stepping on small pets as well. I've stepped on a cat tail or two in my day. They weren't happy about it, but thankfully I didn't step on something more vital.
It's not like I can see my feet or anything like that.


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 12, 2006)

abluesman said:


> I HATE SNAKES !!! Any kind of snake. They make me hurt myself. If I walk up on a snake, me or the snake is going to get hurt. And spiders too. Not so much the small garden variety, but we have black widows and brown recluse spiders here. Very nasty little buggers.
> 
> Oh yeah. Also water more than chest deep. I don't swim (I know... I know) and I have this HUGE fear of drowning.



UGH!!! Ouchy bitey spiders.... I've been bitten by a recluse. I was fortunate it was a bad bite, as it healed up well without alot of scarring...but f*ckin' ouch!!!
I've already mentioned, I don't get along with snakes very well. Especially the ones you'd meet in the wilderness somewhere...ththththttht! *shivers*
I've thought alot about what it would feel like to drown. I even had recuring dreams about it. It would not be my chosen way to go, if given a choice that is.


----------



## comngetmeFA (Jun 12, 2006)

skeletons.

Death to some degree, mostly the whole life after death thing but I think, "What is it? Is it heaven or hell, or just total blackness, what?!" I don't get it, but that can turn into a whole theological debate so let's press on...

Um, I'm afraid of suddenly losing my new computer, my life from a storm, or crash, or virus, which happened to my old one.

reaching the 300 mark on the scale which I hope I will never get there. Im probably halfway to that point.:shocked: 

And this one is kinda personal, but remaining a fat virgin maiden the rest of my life, and ultimately becoming a 40 yr old virgin when I hit 40, which is only *18 *yrs away, OMG! :shocked:


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 12, 2006)

comngetmeFA said:


> skeletons.
> 
> Death to some degree, mostly the whole life after death thing but I think, "What is it? Is it heaven or hell, or just total blackness, what?!" I don't get it, but that can turn into a whole theological debate so let's press on...
> 
> ...



Oh, I'm definately afraid of having to go offline...ugh!
Where would I be without the internet?
Human bones creep me out in a different way. Skeletons, or singular ... just ... lets not go there.
The virgin thing ... don't sweat it hunny! I'm 33 years old, and seriously regret all the men I gave it up to before I got married at 18. I don't recommend this behavior every. That jerk definately didn't deserve my lovin' ... but, life goes on ... and I'm sure you'll meet someone nice in the near future.


----------



## abluesman (Jun 12, 2006)

comngetmeFA said:


> And this one is kinda personal, but remaining a fat virgin maiden the rest of my life, and ultimately becoming a 40 yr old virgin when I hit 40, which is only *18 *yrs away, OMG! :shocked:



18 years away?!?!? That's a lifetime when you are young. Now as for me, I'm not sure I can even remember 40 !!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jun 12, 2006)

I only have one. Dying in my apartment and no one finds me till days later and worse, my apartment be a mess when they do find me.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 12, 2006)

i'm scared of falling, tripping, slipping. relatedly, i'm terrified of slippery surfaces, especially ice and snow, freezing rain and hail. my worst nightmare are days when it freezes rain, it's terrifying for me to leave the house and walk.

i have really bad balance and fall easily, and have had some scary falls. Nothing to justify my terror, though.

reason #1172 why i'll move out of the winter climate in upcoming years.


----------



## Anguisette (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm not afraid of death, but I do have a fear of dying alone and being found by somebody I love in a not-nice condition. When you have a lot of illness I think you just get that way.

I also have a completely irrational but bone-deep fear of putting my hands anywhere I can't see them. I look into the mailbox as I reach in. Weird, huh?


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 12, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> I only have one. Dying in my apartment and no one finds me till days later and worse, my apartment be a mess when they do find me.



Oh yeah, that is an icky thought. *shudders*


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 12, 2006)

Anguisette said:


> I'm not afraid of death, but I do have a fear of dying alone and being found by somebody I love in a not-nice condition. When you have a lot of illness I think you just get that way.
> 
> I also have a completely irrational but bone-deep fear of putting my hands anywhere I can't see them. I look into the mailbox as I reach in. Weird, huh?



The second one about having to see where your hands are going, that one sent a creepy chill up my spine. I don't think it's weird, just rare maybe. I'd have never thought about it I guess, but I am aware of my hands most of the time.
I think it's something about what can be just out of your vision. Like getting out of the bed, and having something grab you from underneath...when I was a kid, for years, I'd literaly jump out of bed... out-of-arms-reach far.
I don't think I'd like something in the mailbox to grab me either. That just gives me the willies.


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 12, 2006)

Anguisette said:


> I'm not afraid of death, but I do have a fear of dying alone and being found by somebody I love in a not-nice condition. When you have a lot of illness I think you just get that way.
> 
> I also have a completely irrational but bone-deep fear of putting my hands anywhere I can't see them. I look into the mailbox as I reach in. Weird, huh?



OMG! I just remembered why I got a chill. Flash Gordon...that big holey thing Flash had to reach into, where there may or may not be some nasty critter that would bite or sting him or something. AAAHHHHH! That's what creeped me out. It gave me the creepin', heebie geebie, willies...oh yeah!
Nah, not weird at all hun...


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 12, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> i'm scared of falling, tripping, slipping. relatedly, i'm terrified of slippery surfaces, especially ice and snow, freezing rain and hail. my worst nightmare are days when it freezes rain, it's terrifying for me to leave the house and walk.
> 
> i have really bad balance and fall easily, and have had some scary falls. Nothing to justify my terror, though.
> 
> reason #1172 why i'll move out of the winter climate in upcoming years.



I'm sorry, I skipped. I don't have very good balance either. I fall more than I care to talk about. *some people know what I'm talking about* Yah, I still have a fear of falling, but it's inevitable sometimes. I just try to aim my butt at the ground.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jun 12, 2006)

CFHDIMEBAG36 said:


> I actually have major fears, and compulsions. Since there isnt a separate thread for both, I'll kill 2 birds with one stone. Well lets start with fears
> 
> *Fears*
> Clowns
> ...




Ok I mean this in the nicest way. I'd save the money that you spend on organic food because with all those fears you will worry yourself to an early grave. 

Honeslty I really do feel very lucky that I don't go through all this. I can't even imagine what life would be like living with all that fear. 

Hugs


----------



## CFHDIMEBAG36 (Jun 12, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> Ok I mean this in the nicest way. I'd save the money that you spend on organic food because with all those fears you will worry yourself to an early grave.
> 
> Honeslty I really do feel very lucky that I don't go through all this. I can't even imagine what life would be like living with all that fear.
> 
> Hugs



Well first off, thanks to Candygodiva for the support. And yes Bigsexy920 all those things seem like a lot to someone who doesn't have them. I don't flip out or get depressed or have a panic attack whenever say someone accidentally uses my towel. I just wash it. If someone used it on purpose cause they know I dont like it, well thats a different story. But everyone respects it. Like I said, I'm never late to any appointments or anything. The whole microwave deal is partly cause of the one of them almost exploding once when I was a kid, plus food tastes better from the oven, and I can just warm my food up in there if I really wanted, and I do. If you were to put all my fears in phobias and clump them into catagories, their wouldn't be many I'm sure. I assure you, I am very happy with my life and none of those things get to me. It's not all the difficult to not use a microwave, give it a try. And natural organic foods tastes better. I dont know why I don't get chicken from stores like Pick N' Save. Maybe its cause all the steroids and stuff they put in them to make them grow bigger and at an accelerated rate. hmmmmmm.... haha, anyways, thanks for the concern.


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 12, 2006)

CFHDIMEBAG36 said:


> Well first off, thanks to Candygodiva for the support. And yes Bigsexy920 all those things seem like a lot to someone who doesn't have them. I don't flip out or get depressed or have a panic attack whenever say someone accidentally uses my towel. I just wash it. If someone used it on purpose cause they know I dont like it, well thats a different story. But everyone respects it. Like I said, I'm never late to any appointments or anything. The whole microwave deal is partly cause of the one of them almost exploding once when I was a kid, plus food tastes better from the oven, and I can just warm my food up in there if I really wanted, and I do. If you were to put all my fears in phobias and clump them into catagories, their wouldn't be many I'm sure. I assure you, I am very happy with my life and none of those things get to me. It's not all the difficult to not use a microwave, give it a try. And natural organic foods tastes better. I dont know why I don't get chicken from stores like Pick N' Save. Maybe its cause all the steroids and stuff they put in them to make them grow bigger and at an accelerated rate. hmmmmmm.... haha, anyways, thanks for the concern.



:kiss2: :kiss2: I'm of the supportive caring variety of person I suppose, and I guess from my perspective you would seem to have alot of issues, but as long as you're ok, and your people are ok..then harm to none. 
If somebody used my towel, I'd be pretty pissed off to.


----------



## Placebo (Jun 12, 2006)

maggots.... nuff said


----------



## CFHDIMEBAG36 (Jun 12, 2006)

candygodiva said:


> :kiss2: :kiss2: I'm of the supportive caring variety of person I suppose, and I guess from my perspective you would seem to have alot of issues, but as long as you're ok, and your people are ok..then harm to none.
> If somebody used my towel, I'd be pretty pissed off to.



Its not all that bad. Think about it. Look at my fears, pretty much the same as everyone else, needles, blood, exc. Fran Dresser, The Bee Gees, lol those arent fears I just hate them. my compulsions, like I said if you grouped them together into catagories, its not a lot. Clean, Tidy, Healthy. Whats wrong with being those things? I'm sure you all are like that to an extent but I just happen to emphasize it more than others


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 12, 2006)

I tend to be afraid of consequence... and while sometimes that helps me make rational decisions, many times it doesn't let me explore what may be amazing or my most latent of desires. When I really want to be a spontaneous hedon, I fear either how that decision will be looked upon by others down the line, or what kinds of risks really come into play. When I decide not to act upon instinct, I wonder if I'm "too safe" or going to miss out on some experience I should be having or would benefit from. It's a really fine line, and it scares me to death- especially since I'm not one to believe that fate exists as a fact of life (I believe it's only a human construct we use to explain life events... but that's for another day). But yep, consequence.


----------



## JustPlainJim (Jun 13, 2006)

candygodiva said:


> Spiders didn't bother me when I was younger. I wasn't afraid of anything then. Now when I see one, I'll gasp, but I deal with them as needed.
> I don't mind needles in a doctors office, and I've actually been temporarily pierced, but I've had nightmares where I had needles covering me, like in Saw 2 where the girl went into a pit of needles to find something, I forget what. But it's a horrible feeling in a dream, and a very eerie fear. *shivers*
> I can be klingy to. I fear being alone and sad as well. I'm dealing with my codependence issue right now, and I'm scared sh*tless.
> **~HUGS~**
> :kiss2:



Spiders... well... They usually get a reaction from me that's somewhat Like Curly from The Three Stooges. "Nyaa-aah-aah!! Woo-woo-woo!!" *runs away*

I'm fine with needles unless I have to look at 'em. I don't LIKE needles, but I don't mind the feeling...
That scene in Saw 2 (and the removing of the needles) made my skin crawl. Though, it wasn't that good of a movie... So I got my revenge upon it: http://www.deviantart.com/view/24926622/ ^_^

Hehehe... Codependence... Don't really know the definition, but... *hugs* You'll get over it, kiddo. Just remmeber that there are people out there that love you and are thinking about you in those down moments in life. ^_^


----------



## Jes (Jun 13, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> I tend to be afraid of consequence... and while sometimes that helps me make rational decisions, many times it doesn't let me explore what may be amazing or my most latent of desires. When I really want to be a spontaneous hedon, I fear either how that decision will be looked upon by others down the line, or what kinds of risks really come into play. When I decide not to act upon instinct, I wonder if I'm "too safe" or going to miss out on some experience I should be having or would benefit from. It's a really fine line, and it scares me to death- especially since I'm not one to believe that fate exists as a fact of life (I believe it's only a human construct we use to explain life events... but that's for another day). But yep, consequence.


this is me. ANd i'll tell you what--looking back, i think i played it too safe, my friend. From where i sit, you can afford to live a little.


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 13, 2006)

Placebo said:


> maggots.... nuff said



EEEEEEEEK!


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 13, 2006)

I get picky when someone uses my coffee mug, I have a particular coffee mug that I drink out of in the morning at my house. I am a creature of habit, I drive the same way to work, turn my workstation and radio on at work in the same way. As I get older I tend not to worry about "big picture" items like nuclear holocaust or astrological disaster like an asteroid hitting the earth.


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 13, 2006)

CFHDIMEBAG36 said:


> Its not all that bad. Think about it. Look at my fears, pretty much the same as everyone else, needles, blood, exc. Fran Dresser, The Bee Gees, lol those arent fears I just hate them. my compulsions, like I said if you grouped them together into catagories, its not a lot. Clean, Tidy, Healthy. Whats wrong with being those things? I'm sure you all are like that to an extent but I just happen to emphasize it more than others



Nothing is wrong with those things at all. You're ok, we're ok...
:kiss2: Love ya babe!


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 13, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> I tend to be afraid of consequence... and while sometimes that helps me make rational decisions, many times it doesn't let me explore what may be amazing or my most latent of desires. When I really want to be a spontaneous hedon, I fear either how that decision will be looked upon by others down the line, or what kinds of risks really come into play. When I decide not to act upon instinct, I wonder if I'm "too safe" or going to miss out on some experience I should be having or would benefit from. It's a really fine line, and it scares me to death- especially since I'm not one to believe that fate exists as a fact of life (I believe it's only a human construct we use to explain life events... but that's for another day). But yep, consequence.



The fear of consequence has definately stopped me a time or two. I do believe in fate though, and if something is supposed to happen, it will happen. I could go on about fate, free will, chaos, and multi-dimensional reaility spheres...but I won't.
^Space Cadet
It's ok to play it safe hunnybunny. But sometimes you've just got to say, what the f*k?


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 13, 2006)

JustPlainJim said:


> Spiders... well... They usually get a reaction from me that's somewhat Like Curly from The Three Stooges. "Nyaa-aah-aah!! Woo-woo-woo!!" *runs away*
> 
> I'm fine with needles unless I have to look at 'em. I don't LIKE needles, but I don't mind the feeling...
> That scene in Saw 2 (and the removing of the needles) made my skin crawl. Though, it wasn't that good of a movie... So I got my revenge upon it: http://www.deviantart.com/view/24926622/ ^_^
> ...



*hugs back*
I love Curly, definately my favorite Stooge.
"I'm tryin' to think, but nothin' happens!" (Curly) 
"Please try again" That's so funny! You're very talented there sugar. Getting creative is a good way to get past certain fears or things that make you uncomfortable.
Codependance, you'd mentioned being klingy, and I was just saying I could be klingy myself. I wasn't saying you would be codependant.
The definition for codependace is not exactly what I experience as it's: a psychological condition or a relationship in which a person is controlled or manipulated by another who is affected with a pathological condition.(thank you merium-webster!)
I get so klingy and safe in a relationship, that I'll enable, participate in, and support bad behavior, or behavior that goes against my own personal dogma. TMI ... I'm definately getting over it


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 13, 2006)

snuggletiger said:


> I get picky when someone uses my coffee mug, I have a particular coffee mug that I drink out of in the morning at my house. I am a creature of habit, I drive the same way to work, turn my workstation and radio on at work in the same way. As I get older I tend not to worry about "big picture" items like nuclear holocaust or astrological disaster like an asteroid hitting the earth.



There are a couple of coffee mugs that I use. They're not really mine though. If I owned my own special mug, I'd probably be very possessive of it.

I have a fear of nuclear issues, and cosmic events as well. Those are not happy thoughts... *shudders*


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 13, 2006)

candygodiva said:


> There are a couple of coffee mugs that I use. They're not really mine though. If I owned my own special mug, I'd probably be very possessive of it.
> 
> I have a fear of nuclear issues, and cosmic events as well. Those are not happy thoughts... *shudders*



The are shudderable but I figure my shuddering isn't going to make the issue go away or change the outcome. I unfortunately have no control over it. All I can do is be the best person I can be, and try to go through each day with a smile and hopefully a funny story  BTW i like your quote in your sig line.


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 13, 2006)

snuggletiger said:


> The are shudderable but I figure my shuddering isn't going to make the issue go away or change the outcome. I unfortunately have no control over it. All I can do is be the best person I can be, and try to go through each day with a smile and hopefully a funny story  BTW i like your quote in your sig line.



*giggles*
Thanky sugar, I'm cute like that. :kiss2: 
Same as you, I just do what I can, and live the best life I can.
I go with a spring in my step, a song in my heart, love for all, and harm to none.
"paint a little cloud"


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 13, 2006)

HappyFatChick said:


> Nothing. Absolutely nothing.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 13, 2006)

Scared of Altzheimers and my Kermit Coffee Mug shattering into a kabillion pieces. and wondering who that painter is in the picture, I know I have seen him at like 5am on PBS and he makes painting look so easy by the way he mixes the colors or colours <for the people on the other side of the pond>.


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 13, 2006)

snuggletiger said:


> Scared of Altzheimers and my Kermit Coffee Mug shattering into a kabillion pieces. and wondering who that painter is in the picture, I know I have seen him at like 5am on PBS and he makes painting look so easy by the way he mixes the colors or colours <for the people on the other side of the pond>.



His name is Bob Ross and his show is, "The Joy of Painting". He's got such positive outlook. *sigh*
Altzheimers is something that worries me a bit to. My grandaddy had it and I'm afraid I'll get it to someday.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 13, 2006)

candygodiva said:


> His name is Bob Ross and his show is, "The Joy of Painting". He's got such positive outlook. *sigh*
> Altzheimers is something that worries me a bit to. My grandaddy had it and I'm afraid I'll get it to someday.



The only thing that runs in my family is the women get diabetis after 70 and the men in my family experience heart problems after 72. I still think by then my Kermie mug might bite the dust, And I do sing the "shaving Cream" song by Benny Bell when I shave.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jun 13, 2006)

CFHDIMEBAG36 said:


> Well first off, thanks to Candygodiva for the support. And yes Bigsexy920 all those things seem like a lot to someone who doesn't have them. I don't flip out or get depressed or have a panic attack whenever say someone accidentally uses my towel. I just wash it. If someone used it on purpose cause they know I dont like it, well thats a different story. But everyone respects it. Like I said, I'm never late to any appointments or anything. The whole microwave deal is partly cause of the one of them almost exploding once when I was a kid, plus food tastes better from the oven, and I can just warm my food up in there if I really wanted, and I do. If you were to put all my fears in phobias and clump them into catagories, their wouldn't be many I'm sure. I assure you, I am very happy with my life and none of those things get to me. It's not all the difficult to not use a microwave, give it a try. And natural organic foods tastes better. I dont know why I don't get chicken from stores like Pick N' Save. Maybe its cause all the steroids and stuff they put in them to make them grow bigger and at an accelerated rate. hmmmmmm.... haha, anyways, thanks for the concern.




Good I was so worried about you. In fact I wanted to tell you there was a towel I had seen in a magazine that was half brown and half white and the brown side was for the bottom and the white was for the head. I thought of that towel when I read your post. 

I agree that organic tastes better and I agree that food tastes better when it is not microwaved. 

Take care young man


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 13, 2006)

snuggletiger said:


> The only thing that runs in my family is the women get diabetis after 70 and the men in my family experience heart problems after 72. I still think by then my Kermie mug might bite the dust, And I do sing the "shaving Cream" song by Benny Bell when I shave.



You're just too cute. :kiss2:
I got a few family illnesses that run in my family, heart disease, cancer, diabetes, and lupus, which I have the gene for, and experience symptoms from once in a while.
I'm still looking forward to being a sexy old granny someday, so what, me worry?


----------



## Ryan (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm afraid of needles (syringes, not sewing needles). I'm a total wuss if my doctor needs me to have blood drawn for some reason.

I'm not afraid of dying, but I am afraid of dying in certain ways. I don't want to die in an excruciatingly painful or embarrassing way.


----------



## JustPlainJim (Jun 13, 2006)

candygodiva said:


> *hugs back*
> I love Curly, definately my favorite Stooge.
> "I'm tryin' to think, but nothin' happens!" (Curly)
> "Please try again" That's so funny! You're very talented there sugar. Getting creative is a good way to get past certain fears or things that make you uncomfortable.
> ...



Curly was everyone's favorite. XP I still liked Shemp... Moe, Shemp and Curly. They'd make a great team (then again, they're all brothers...)

I just had to MST3K That movie after a while. XD And thank you! I... well, I'm no pro, but I love to draw. ^_^ ... realism escapes me a bit, though. ^^;

Ooooohhhhh... I can see that. And I can see how I may have done that once. ( spent the last month of a relationship in a depression because I picked my GF over my best friend. T_T Live and learn. )
Glad to hear you're getting over it. ^_^ If ya ever need to vent about stuffs, IM me or PM me or... M me. Yay for "M"s!! ... Better yet, yay for "M&M's"!!


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 13, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I'm afraid of needles (syringes, not sewing needles). I'm a total wuss if my doctor needs me to have blood drawn for some reason.
> 
> I'm not afraid of dying, but I am afraid of dying in certain ways. I don't want to die in an excruciatingly painful or embarrassing way.




Ooo I think I'd be afraid to die in an embarrassing way to. I wouldn't mind painful, as long as it was fairly quick.


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 13, 2006)

JustPlainJim said:


> Curly was everyone's favorite. XP I still liked Shemp... Moe, Shemp and Curly. They'd make a great team (then again, they're all brothers...)
> 
> I just had to MST3K That movie after a while. XD And thank you! I... well, I'm no pro, but I love to draw. ^_^ ... realism escapes me a bit, though. ^^;
> 
> ...



I love all The Stooges. They're so much fun!
Realism escapes me to sugar. I live in my own CandyLand most of the time. Somewhere in the cobwebs of my mind. *sigh*
Thanky for the offer to vent some, I may take you up on it.
MMMM M&M's good! I like the ones with nuts!


----------



## ripley (Jun 14, 2006)

Going blind. 
Losing my teeth. 
Becoming seriously ill, and not being able to afford health care. 
Becoming homeless. 
Immobility. 
That people are just pretending to like me. 
That things will happen that I will have to be ashamed of. 
That my sister is getting worse. 
Maggots. 
Flying beetles (especially junebugs). 
That when I get old I'll be full of regrets. 
Losing limbs.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jun 14, 2006)

ripley said:


> Flying beetles (especially junebugs).


 

ditto - :shocked:


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 14, 2006)

ripley said:


> Going blind.
> Losing my teeth.
> Becoming seriously ill, and not being able to afford health care.
> Becoming homeless.
> ...



Oh there are a couple I hadn't thought of. Losing my teeth, losing limbs, and getting sick without having affordable healthcare. I guess I could always get some fake teeth, and I came pretty much came close to losing a limb once. I don't have any healthcare, and don't go to the doctor, mainly for that reason. If I were to really get sick, I'd be so screwed.


----------



## olivefun (Jun 14, 2006)

This is amazing to read these things. 

I first had to distinguish between things that I dislike and things that I actually fear. 

I don't think I can think of anything I am really afraid of. 

Someone kidnapping my daughter, I suppose. 

In July 2004 I had brain surgery, and the result were (in order of likelihood): 

[/LIST]Blind in one eye 
Blind in both eyes 
Death 
Be alright but have to take drugs to sustain myself 
Be alright. 

I was not too freaked. 
Blind I could deal with, death, it wouldn't matter any more. 
I was glad that dementia or serious brain damage were not big issues at the time. 

Though being fine was the least likely situation, I am grateful that is the result I ended up with.


----------



## Allie Cat (Jun 14, 2006)

I am most afraid of being alone (friendless and single), but I have a host of others 

=Divals


----------



## idun (Jun 14, 2006)

i also posted this in an other forum,
i'm afraid of clowns......
i cant stand them, and there is one clown who only his name will make my skinn crawl and that is the dutch PIPO :shocked: 
he makes IT look like a pussy haha


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 14, 2006)

olivefun said:


> This is amazing to read these things.
> 
> I first had to distinguish between things that I dislike and things that I actually fear.
> 
> ...



I'm glad you're doing ok to. I can see where it would be a fearful time for you though. **~HUGS~**


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 14, 2006)

Divals said:


> I am most afraid of being alone (friendless and single), but I have a host of others
> 
> =Divals



Yeah, I know what you mean... *sigh*


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 14, 2006)

idun said:


> i also posted this in an other forum,
> i'm afraid of clowns......
> i cant stand them, and there is one clown who only his name will make my skinn crawl and that is the dutch PIPO :shocked:
> he makes IT look like a pussy haha



Oh, I'll have to look up a picture. Clowns freak me out sometimes. I've had some nightmares... "I can't go to sleep... The Clowns will eat me... I can't go to sleep.. The Clowns will eat me..." I was a wreck for days.


----------



## Allie Cat (Jun 14, 2006)

Here's a few more...

I'm very afraid of failure. Coupled with my extremely low self-esteem that means I'm in a constant state of panic whenever anyone asks me to do anything important.
I'm afraid of homophobes.
I'm afraid of being unable to take care of myself. I'm going to write out a living will some day instructing whoever needs to be instructed to, if I am ever in such a position where I am unable to function, take whatever steps necessary to have me anesthetized.
I'm afraid I may have a mental illness that everyone except me knows about and they're all just keeping me in the dark so I won't kill myself (a promise I made one time, that if I ever discovered I had a serious mental illness I would kill myself)

=Divals


----------



## idun (Jun 15, 2006)

candygodiva said:


> Oh, I'll have to look up a picture. Clowns freak me out sometimes. I've had some nightmares... "I can't go to sleep... The Clowns will eat me... I can't go to sleep.. The Clowns will eat me..." I was a wreck for days.




okay here it go's..........
i'm sorry if he will give you nightmares






(man that was a difficult thing to do hahahaha) 

View attachment pipo.jpg


----------



## Jes (Jun 15, 2006)

idun said:


> i also posted this in an other forum,
> i'm afraid of clowns......
> i cant stand them, and there is one clown who only his name will make my skinn crawl and that is the dutch PIPO :shocked:
> he makes IT look like a pussy haha


I was always oddly afraid of Gerard Joling. You're probably too young for him, Jessi.


----------



## idun (Jun 15, 2006)

Jes said:


> I was always oddly afraid of Gerard Joling. You're probably too young for him, Jessi.



WHAHAHAHHA your so right, he is a very scary man!!!
in what way am i too young for him?


----------



## Jes (Jun 15, 2006)

idun said:


> WHAHAHAHHA your so right, he is a very scary man!!!
> in what way am i too young for him?


to remember him.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 15, 2006)

More afraid of sharks then alkie clowns.


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 15, 2006)

Divals said:


> Here's a few more...
> 
> I'm very afraid of failure. Coupled with my extremely low self-esteem that means I'm in a constant state of panic whenever anyone asks me to do anything important.
> I'm afraid of homophobes.
> ...



I need to write a living will as well, and being unable to care for myself is a fear I share with you. Failure is another one.
I'm already mentally ill, so I can't be afraid of that one.


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 15, 2006)

idun said:


> okay here it go's..........
> i'm sorry if he will give you nightmares
> 
> 
> ...



OOOoooo he is creepy. 
Thank you for posting the image. I don't think it will give me nightmares... I hope.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jun 15, 2006)

Bad editing.
Bad cops.
The erosion of civil liberties.
Being under water.
Stupid people in positions of power, especially those with that ignorance/arrogance/humorlessness combo.
My loved ones not being happy.
Catching cooties from people on the bus or subway.
Pulling open the curtains at night and seeing a gremlin with his face pressed against the window. (Thanks, Rod Serling!)
Being stuck in an unpleasant social situation without a means of escape. (Boat parties, etc. )
Boats that fly. (Recurring childhood nightmare.)
Structure fires.
Gray and/or yellow toenails.
Dolls coming to life.
Being on a tiny island or boat in the middle of a large, rough body of water.
Seeing something that'll leave me irreversibly sad.
People who believe everything they read and hear.
Getting stabbed in the eye, or falling and hitting my eye on something sharp.
Animals that can talk. (Birds not included.)
Getting some sort of serious medical problem.
Drunk drivers.
Fear, itself.
Reading the other posts in this thread.


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 15, 2006)

snuggletiger said:


> I agree the ventiliquist dummies are scary and I blame Rod Serling and the Twilight Zone for that one. And yes I arrange the bills in my wallet from low to high, just something I always have done. Cancer and heart attacks are scary. Big crowds not so much, not that I am scared of the people but rather the pickpocketer working the crowd.



I do the arranging my bills from low to high in my wallet thing too... but I think it's just a practicality thing for me. It's nice to be able to reach right in and know exactly where the 20s are, or the 5s or the 10s. I don't get hung up on which way they are facing or if they're upside down or whatever.


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 15, 2006)

CFHDIMEBAG36 said:


> Well first off, thanks to Candygodiva for the support. And yes Bigsexy920 all those things seem like a lot to someone who doesn't have them. I don't flip out or get depressed or have a panic attack whenever say someone accidentally uses my towel. I just wash it. If someone used it on purpose cause they know I dont like it, well thats a different story. But everyone respects it. Like I said, I'm never late to any appointments or anything. The whole microwave deal is partly cause of the one of them almost exploding once when I was a kid, plus food tastes better from the oven, and I can just warm my food up in there if I really wanted, and I do. If you were to put all my fears in phobias and clump them into catagories, their wouldn't be many I'm sure. I assure you, I am very happy with my life and none of those things get to me. It's not all the difficult to not use a microwave, give it a try. And natural organic foods tastes better. I dont know why I don't get chicken from stores like Pick N' Save. Maybe its cause all the steroids and stuff they put in them to make them grow bigger and at an accelerated rate. hmmmmmm.... haha, anyways, thanks for the concern.




actually, the organic food thing is a smart idea. many illnesses can be traced back to the foods we eat. all natural and organic foods are definately the way to go, if you can afford it.


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 15, 2006)

Okay, I gotta confess something here... I've never understood the fear of clowns thing at all. I mean, they're kind of dorky and annoying... but scary? Someone enlighten me. What's so frightening about a clown?

btw - I don't mean to sound judgmental or condescending with this question. Lord knows I have my own irrational fears. I've just always been curious about this one! It seems to be a pretty common and wide spread fear.


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 15, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Bad editing.
> Bad cops.
> The erosion of civil liberties.
> Being under water.
> ...



Living dolls... I never cared to have dolls around me when I was growing up. I always thought they were watching me and plotting. Totally irrational I know, but they don't creep me out like they used to.


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 15, 2006)

LJ Rock said:


> Okay, I gotta confess something here... I've never understood the fear of clowns thing at all. I mean, they're kind of dorky and annoying... but scary? Someone enlighten me. What's so frightening about a clown?
> 
> btw - I don't mean to sound judgmental or condescending with this question. Lord knows I have my own irrational fears. I've just always been curious about this one! It seems to be a pretty common and wide spread fear.



I don't have an extreme fear of clowns, just a general dislike for them. I guess it's just something about the face paint thing. I probably wouldn't trust someone in a mask either.


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 15, 2006)

Hmmmm...lets see........

Biggies:

Fear that the consequences of what I do or do not do will be negative for those I love.

Being a burden on others

Being unable to breath.

Tight spaces/confinement

Lesser:

Falling and needing assistance when there is no one around.

Any kind of quick movement toward my face.

Any kind of contact with my eyes (couldn't put in contacts to save my life)

Insect bites/stings (allergic to bee stings and will have medical issues for the rest of my life from being bitten by a brown recluse)


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 15, 2006)

I have a lot of the typical fears/phobias that people have: I don't like heights, snakes, or tight spaces. I don't like thoughts of drowning or suffocating, or of being in some sort of fatal or near fatal accident, or becoming deathly ill. I get frightened or upset at the thought of loosing someone I love.

I have certain social anxieties. It's hard for me sometimes being in certain social situations when I feel like I just can't open up and relate to people. When it feels like everyone in the world is happy and having fun except me; I feel like I just want to run away and hide under a rock! I used to get like that a lot when I was younger, not as much now. I've gotten a lot more relaxed in my thirties.  

Some kind of strange/unusual fears I have: I don't like it when people I care about are abusing drugs or alcohol. It really disturbs me. I don't like to come off as some self-righteous, holier than thou saint whose never done anything wrong in his life. But I get really upset at the thought of someone I love going out and getting drunk or stoned. Not entirely sure what the root of that is, but it's real for me.

I get very uncomfortable whenever I find myself having to read or view something that depicts something sexual in a very clinical or scientific way. Words like _vas defferens_ and _fallopian tube _ make my skin crawl, and those videos they used show us in sex ed class; I used to feel like I was going to pass out right there at my desk! lol Of course, having real sex or watching porn doesn't have the same effect... then it's fun and sexy and passionate and dirty and beautiful. Something about the text book terms though that gives me the willies! 

One very weird yet totaly serious fear I have... and I know it'll sound funny but I'm really serious... I hate food fights! It sounds like a joke, right? But when I was a kid in school, I used to* HATE *it when kids got into food fights in the cafeteria! I remember this one time in third grade, my teacher started yelling at these kids in front of the whole school about how they were "acting like babies" for throwing food, and about how there were starving children in Africa and all this. I remeber feeling light headed and sick to my stomach when that was happening... and whenever I see like a food fight in a movie or TV or something, I still get that same feeling. It just makes me physically ill. I know it sounds funny and I am probably totally insane... but it's really a real thing for me. I've always been curious if there was ever anyone else who felt that way.....

I have to confess one last fear... I am afraid to post this! I am afraid that people will laugh at me and judge me. I am afraid that now you all will know exactly how messed-up and crazy I think I am. But I'm gonna post it anyways, because we cannot live or lives in fear.... can we?


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 15, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> Hmmmm...lets see........
> 
> Biggies:
> 
> ...




Oh there's those consequences again. Fighting it...fighting it hard I am! All the rest are on my plate as well. I work hard to get past somethings on this ever growing list, but most I can just feel a mild discomfort for.
Like the thought of running into a spider web, I know I'd gasp, and brush at it, scared of the spider maybe being attached to it, but I don't fear running into one. I don't even think about it.


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 15, 2006)

LJ Rock said:


> I have a lot of the typical fears/phobias that people have: I don't like heights, snakes, or tight spaces. I don't like thoughts of drowning or suffocating, or of being in some sort of fatal or near fatal accident, or becoming deathly ill. I get frightened or upset at the thought of loosing someone I love.
> 
> I have certain social anxieties. It's hard for me sometimes being in certain social situations when I feel like I just can't open up and relate to people. When it feels like everyone in the world is happy and having fun except me; I feel like I just want to run away and hide under a rock! I used to get like that a lot when I was younger, not as much now. I've gotten a lot more relaxed in my thirties.
> 
> ...



You're so right hunny, we can't live in fear. Or at least we can't let fear stop us from living or trying new things.
You're not so messed up either. From what I can tell here in this thread, alot of us have similar fears and concerns. Just because one is a little different than others, it doesn't mean it's worse, or weird, or anything other than yours and something you deal with.
I was actually terrified to post this whole thread. I've only recently ventured out of the paysite board. I'm always afraid of what people are going to think about me, or feel about what I do with my life. I am what I am though, love me, or hate me. I don't judge if I can help it, but I've been judged harshly in groups before, so it's very hard for me to trust, and open up to people. I've got a horrible habit of giving TMI.
**~HUGS~**
I'm glad you posted. It's good to overcome any fears you can. I think it's cleansing.


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 15, 2006)

candygodiva said:


> Oh there's those consequences again. Fighting it...fighting it hard I am! All the rest are on my plate as well. I work hard to get past somethings on this ever growing list, but most I can just feel a mild discomfort for.
> Like the thought of running into a spider web, I know I'd gasp, and brush at it, scared of the spider maybe being attached to it, but I don't fear running into one. I don't even think about it.



Yup...consequences bite as surely as any bug or snake.


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 15, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> Yup...consequences bite as surely as any bug or snake.



Life itself seems to bite sometimes... Then it chews you up and spits you out.


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 16, 2006)

candygodiva said:


> You're so right hunny, we can't live in fear. Or at least we can't let fear stop us from living or trying new things.
> You're not so messed up either. From what I can tell here in this thread, alot of us have similar fears and concerns. Just because one is a little different than others, it doesn't mean it's worse, or weird, or anything other than yours and something you deal with.
> I was actually terrified to post this whole thread. I've only recently ventured out of the paysite board. I'm always afraid of what people are going to think about me, or feel about what I do with my life. I am what I am though, love me, or hate me. I don't judge if I can help it, but I've been judged harshly in groups before, so it's very hard for me to trust, and open up to people. I've got a horrible habit of giving TMI.
> **~HUGS~**
> I'm glad you posted. It's good to overcome any fears you can. I think it's cleansing.



Amen, Candy... and thank you.


----------



## UberAris (Jun 16, 2006)

Ok, as far as it goes, my Biggest (and proably most illrational) fear is Rejection from the opposite sex. I'm usialy kinda shy up front, which is proably a good reason for it... but... thats my big one but uder that...

Spiders (lil bastards...)

and Being in deep water alone


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 16, 2006)

LJ, I think the fear is cultural. Clowns look close to demons in some forms of mythos (think Germany and surrounding countries). I'll cross the street to get away from a clown. I won't look them in the eye, and I sure as hell won't talk to them.


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 16, 2006)

LJ Rock said:


> Amen, Candy... and thank you.




You're very welcome darlin'! :kiss2:


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 16, 2006)

UberAris said:


> Ok, as far as it goes, my Biggest (and proably most illrational) fear is Rejection from the opposite sex. I'm usialy kinda shy up front, which is proably a good reason for it... but... thats my big one but uder that...
> 
> Spiders (lil bastards...)
> 
> and Being in deep water alone



You can't forget spiders and deep water, very common fears it seems.
Rejection is a biggie, more for some than others I guess.
I tend to fear rejection as well, probably more from women than men though. I am just plain shy sometimes around certain people. I can't think of any other reason than a fear of rejection that would keep me distant.


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 18, 2006)

Yeah, rejection is tough no matter where it's coming from. I too have always been shy and had a hard time working up the courage to ask a girl for a date (hopefully I will never have to worry about being single again! lol) But it's equally painful too when a person who I thought was a good friend really turned out to not be such a good friend, or when a job you were trying to get decides to hire someone else, or when you take a chance and reach out to someone only to have your kindness thrown back in your face.

As I've gotten older I have done a lot of soul searching and self esteem building. I think for me growing up I had a real problem with low self esteem, so I tended to take every little rejection very personally; I would take it to mean that there was something fundamentaly wrong with me. Time has taught me though that you can't look at it that way... you just can't please everyone. So when someone rejects you or turns you down, you just have to have the strength to walk away and find someone else who does want to be your friend, or your girlfriend, or your boss, or whomever. Because there will be someone else out there who will be a better match for you, and you'll both be better off for having found eachother.  And never waste another minute of your life worrying about trying to impress or win over someone who just can't be won over... it just shouldn't be that hard.

I dunno, that's where I'm coming from anyways. Fear of failure is a big one too, and it seems to go hand in hand with rejection somehow. I think there have been times in my life, however, where I was more afraid of success than failure. It's as if once you have been successful at something and been accepted as a "successful" person (whatever that really means) you now must have to keep up that appearance, and run the risk of dissappointing everyone and letting people down once they realize that you are not a super-man, and that you are indeed human and fallible. It almost seems easier to just stay down and let everyone have a low opinion of you to begin with than to even try striving for anything greater... it's like, you can't fail if you never even try!

I think it's that kind of destructive thought process, that sort of fear that has really held me back and kept me from accomplishing the things in my life that I wish for. This is why it has become so important for me to confront and overcome my fears, and to become a stronger person.


----------



## olivefun (Jun 18, 2006)

Being rejected always sucks.

I remember when I was a teenager, being fired from a job I hated.
I hated being there, was glad to get away, but being fired really upset me. It was a point of pride, I wanted to think I was hiding my hatred of the place better than I was.


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 18, 2006)

im rather afraid of things that could poison you... snakes, spiders... those kinda things. I had someone close to me nearly die because of a snake bite (If its wrapped around a chair and no one else wants to go near it, dont go near it!) and heights. I hate heights. Especially after nearly falling out of a window when I was younger.


----------



## UberAris (Jun 19, 2006)

ugh.. how could i forget hights???


----------



## Esme (Jun 19, 2006)

To quote Indiana Jones: "SNAKES! Why did it have to be snakes?"

*shudder*


----------



## weirdo (Jun 19, 2006)

Clowns, ventriloquist dummies, and pitbulls Oh My!:shocked:


----------



## Esme (Jun 19, 2006)

You are SOOOO right about the ventriloquists' dummies. Stupid things give me the heebie jeebies.


----------



## weirdo (Jun 19, 2006)

Esme said:


> You are SOOOO right about the ventriloquists' dummies. Stupid things give me the heebie jeebies.


Yeah I saw a horror movie (can't remember if this is the correct title, I wanna say First Contact) when I was a kid about a possessed dummy coming to life and it really freaked me out. Since then I haven't been able to look at ventriloquist dummies in the same light.


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 19, 2006)

LJ Rock said:


> Yeah, rejection is tough no matter where it's coming from. I too have always been shy and had a hard time working up the courage to ask a girl for a date (hopefully I will never have to worry about being single again! lol) But it's equally painful too when a person who I thought was a good friend really turned out to not be such a good friend, or when a job you were trying to get decides to hire someone else, or when you take a chance and reach out to someone only to have your kindness thrown back in your face.
> 
> As I've gotten older I have done a lot of soul searching and self esteem building. I think for me growing up I had a real problem with low self esteem, so I tended to take every little rejection very personally; I would take it to mean that there was something fundamentaly wrong with me. Time has taught me though that you can't look at it that way... you just can't please everyone. So when someone rejects you or turns you down, you just have to have the strength to walk away and find someone else who does want to be your friend, or your girlfriend, or your boss, or whomever. Because there will be someone else out there who will be a better match for you, and you'll both be better off for having found eachother.  And never waste another minute of your life worrying about trying to impress or win over someone who just can't be won over... it just shouldn't be that hard.
> 
> ...



That was really beautifully put hunny. Thank you so much for sharing.
You made some very great points and downright nailed a few of my personal issues with this. Wow...:kiss2: 
CandyKisses


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 19, 2006)

olivefun said:


> Being rejected always sucks.
> 
> I remember when I was a teenager, being fired from a job I hated.
> I hated being there, was glad to get away, but being fired really upset me. It was a point of pride, I wanted to think I was hiding my hatred of the place better than I was.




I'm sorry hunny. Either way that sounds like a suck situation, and it's never fun to have your pride stomped. I hope you found a job you liked soon after it though. :kiss2:


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 19, 2006)

Shikamaru said:


> im rather afraid of things that could poison you... snakes, spiders... those kinda things. I had someone close to me nearly die because of a snake bite (If its wrapped around a chair and no one else wants to go near it, dont go near it!) and heights. I hate heights. Especially after nearly falling out of a window when I was younger.



Oh my...nearly falling out of a window has to be one of the scariest things I've read here. I definately hate heights, but can't imagine being close to actually falling. UGH!
I don't like snakes either...especially poisonous ones.:shocked:


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 19, 2006)

weirdo said:


> Clowns, ventriloquist dummies, and pitbulls Oh My!:shocked:



Dummies would give me the willies...clowns I have an understood distaste for, but pitbulls...maybe if one were to be really trying to attack me.
I've only had positive experience with pitbulls though. I've been attacked by dogs before...all my fault of course. I was a rotten kid! But I've never been afraid of them.


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 19, 2006)

candygodiva said:


> That was really beautifully put hunny. Thank you so much for sharing.
> You made some very great points and downright nailed a few of my personal issues with this. Wow...:kiss2:
> CandyKisses



Right on, Candy... and Kudos to you for starting this thread!  

Honest to God, a couple of months ago I was contemplating starting a thread like this, asking people what their fears were in hopes of sparking a conversation like this. Of course, I didn't. Because... well, I was afraid to. lol

Seriously though... I think it's healthy to talk about the things we are afraid of. The world seems so much scarier when we have to face it all alone. But if we feel like other people around us are afraid too, then our fears somehow seem a little easier to cope with. I think that's why roller coasters and horror movies are so popular: you might be totally freaked out by what you're experiencing, but everyone else around you is freaked too. It's a shared fear experience in a controlled environment.

Anyhow, it's made me feel better to open up about my fears, and apparently there are a lot of other folks here too who needed to vent a bit!  Good work, Candy!


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 19, 2006)

:shocked: INSECTS.

I turn into a steretypical screaming, flailing girlie girl when I cross paths with a bug I can't handle. I really, really freak out.  This sucks because I love being outdoors! I do like rollie pollies, ladybugs, and butterflies - that's it.

I grew up on a Micronesian island and guess what we had? Flying cockroaches. Yeah... don't miss that, lemme tell ya.

I think my phobia stemmed from 2 horrific experiences I had as a kid: I was once swarmed by wasps and I once fell into a fire ant hill in southern Alabama (the ant hills down there can grow to over 3 feet high).

My fear is so extreme, I once considered being a guest on one of those talk shows that "cure" people with extreme phobias....​


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 22, 2006)

LJ Rock said:


> Right on, Candy... and Kudos to you for starting this thread!
> 
> Honest to God, a couple of months ago I was contemplating starting a thread like this, asking people what their fears were in hopes of sparking a conversation like this. Of course, I didn't. Because... well, I was afraid to. lol
> 
> ...



Awww thank you for the sweetness darlin'!
I still can't really take credit for the thread though, as it was borrowed. I just figured it was good enough for my first thread because it made me think, and question myself and my own fears.
Who doesn't need to question what they're afraid of every once in a while? I think it's very theraputic. *sigh*
I'm glad you've enjoyed the thread hunny, and if it's helped anyone face, and maybe even challenge something they're afraid of, then I've done what I set out to do and I'm thankful.


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 22, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> :shocked: INSECTS.
> 
> I turn into a steretypical screaming, flailing girlie girl when I cross paths with a bug I can't handle. I really, really freak out.  This sucks because I love being outdoors! I do like rollie pollies, ladybugs, and butterflies - that's it.
> 
> ...



OMG! We've got flying cock roaches in South Louisiana to. They may not be the exact same kind..but these suckers fly for the head or the crotch everytime. These babies are so big, you could chain 'em to the front porch to scare off looters. I'll scream like a little girl, and run like the devil's on my tail...ever seen a fat girl run? hahaha! Well, I don't suppose I really run, but I sure vacate the room really quickly.
I'm not a fan of wasps or ants either. I'm allergic to wasps, and ants leave a nasty sting..owie..
I like butterflies :wubu:


----------



## truth38 (Jul 14, 2006)

I have several fears, some I have worked on, others I have defeated, and some that are well..still there

10.Fear of Failure
9. Fear of leaving this earth without being remembered
8. Fear of darkness
7. Fear of saying the wrong things at the wrong time
6. Fear of being to perform in front of a lot of people and making mistakes
5. Fear of being of being like certain members of my family
4. Fear of having a terminal sickness and no one to help me
3. Fear of living on the streets
2. Fear of believing what negative things a certain "ex" says about me
1. Fear of my plane crashing in the ocean when I am traveling overseas


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 14, 2006)

Esme said:


> You are SOOOO right about the ventriloquists' dummies. Stupid things give me the heebie jeebies.



Gotta 2nd that one. even the twilight zone episode THE DUMMY with Cliff Robertson about a dummy coming to life scares the bejeesus out of me.


----------



## Esme (Jul 15, 2006)

snuggletiger said:


> Gotta 2nd that one. even the twilight zone episode THE DUMMY with Cliff Robertson about a dummy coming to life scares the bejeesus out of me.




The one that did it for me was "Magic" starring Anthony Hopkins. TOO creepy! Similarly, the clown puppet in "Poltergeist" brought together two of my scariest things, dummies AND clowns. *shudder*


----------

